# "Black Eyeliner Only"? Hmm...



## elektra513 (Mar 22, 2008)

A while back I went to a MAC counter to purchase a fluidline for the first time. I was looking at Blacktrack definitely, but also wanted to purchase Dipdown. *The MA at the counter said that because of my skin tone and features, that I should only wear black eyeliner*, and that brown would look off or something...I have coffee-brown eyes, blue-black hair (dyed) and black/brown eyebrows (I use Stud brow pencil)...so is she correct?

Has an MA ever said this to you? I mean I love my black eyeliner--I wear it all the time (blacktrack and graphblack technakohl religiously!), but sometimes I want a softer look, something that just wearing a thinner-than-normal line of black can't resolve...

(Hope this post is appropriate for this forum--I wanted experiences from PoC, but also advice on whether to listen to the MA...)


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd have to disagree with her.  I love my brown liners.  I have Richground, but I was also looking at Cocoabar for a while.  I also like the Victoria's Secret Dark Chocolate eyeliner (it's a creamy pencil liner).  I also like Sephora's glitter liners and there is one that is a glitter brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Not to mention my felt tip Lancome Artliner (I know there are two brown ones... one is nice the other not so much).  I also have Guerlaine eye khol in Brun which is to die for.


----------



## damsel (Mar 22, 2008)

you can wear whatever liner you choose to. there is NO reason you cannot wear brown eyeliner. it's especially good if you want something more subdued than black.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah..that's b.s.  Now, there might be certain shades of brown that wouldn't flatter you.  However, to say that brown is off limits all together is wrong.  I usually wear black but once in awhile I will wear brown myself for a more subtle look.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 22, 2008)

I completely disagree. My sister (who has nc45 skin) and dark eyes often wears navy blue, teal and brown eyeliner and it looks gorgeous.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm C7/NC45 and I have quite a few fluidlines and eyeliners. I'm wearing blue eyeliner right now. I think you can wear any color that you choose. I often wear teal/green and yesterday I had on dark purple. It depends on the look you are going for. I never let people tell me what to wear or buy. That MA has his or her own opinion.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Yeah..that's b.s.  Now, there might be certain shades of brown that wouldn't flatter you.  However, to say that brown is off limits all together is wrong.  I usually wear black but once in awhile I will wear brown myself for a more subtle look._

 
Thanks! (For some reason everyone has a "thanks" button on here except for you...oh well)

So what brown eyeliner do you wear? Dipdown has been sitting on my list forever...


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 22, 2008)

*blazeno* I'm going to check out those liners you mentioned. Perhaps she just meant shades of brown, like *aziajs* said...

Thanks for everyone mentioning the other colors for liners...I haven't tried colored liner yet, but I want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use my black to change the shape of my eye as opposed to popping the eye, so I'll definitely have to practice with the other colors...Yay! Something to focus on (which means more makeup shopping lol)...


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I'm C7/NC45 and I have quite a few fluidlines and eyeliners. I'm wearing blue eyeliner right now. I think you can wear any color that you choose. I often wear teal/green and yesterday I had on dark purple. It depends on the look you are going for. *I never let people tell me what to wear or buy. That MA has his or her own opinion*._

 
Thanks for saying the bolded. I'm finding that most MA opinions are way off, even when I give them a frame of reference and/or background info when answering my questions. I end up just going in and saying I'm "just looking"...That's how I discovered a bunch of my fave makeup.

OT: You're C7/NC45? I think I am similar in complexion to you. An MA sold me NC50 in SF, though...I don't get them and their system, and I never will...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank goodness for the internet.


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 22, 2008)

I totally disagree the MA I think her commnet shows what limited vision she has.
I'm a NW43/45/NC50 & have 3 black e/l & about a dozen in blues, greens & purples.
Like others have said on Specktra I think anyone can make any colour work on them it just depends on the shade, finish, etc that you go for.


----------



## Trista (Mar 22, 2008)

I also disagree with what the MA told you. I love brown eyeliner ( Dipdown is one of my faves BTW) and it's my everyday color. I believe anyone can wear it. I do love black eyeliner as well but I don't like to limit my makeup palette to only that color.


----------



## clamster (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't believe she said that!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow...... she needs to be fired IMO. You can wear any color in the rainbow! Depends how you wear it etc.
I have brown eyes and some of my favorite color eyeliner colors are: Sweet sage fluidline, forever green powerpoint, macroviolet fluidline and a dark metallic grey from Percriptives that I think was LE.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Thanks! (For some reason everyone has a "thanks" button on here except for you...oh well)

So what brown eyeliner do you wear? Dipdown has been sitting on my list forever..._

 
Yeah.  I have no idea what's going on with that "Thanks" button.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the liners, I wear Costa Riche, Coffee, and Teddy.  I have Dipdown and I like it but I never wear it.  Fluidlines are a pain in the ass.


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 26, 2008)

hows she an MA she sounds DUMB!

Im MUFE 75 and i wear brown eyeliner religiously. Its a lot more subtle as mention before and obvioulsy your not going to wear an eyeliner that is identical to your skin. Brown, depending on the shade, is VER suitable for EVERYONE!!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 26, 2008)

OT: You're C7/NC45? I think I am similar in complexion to you. An MA sold me NC50 in SF, though...I don't get them and their system, and I never will...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank goodness for the internet.[/quote]

I only wear StudioFix Powder in C7 and NC45 in StudioStick Foundation. I don't wear any of the liquid foundations. I say if NC50 looks good wear it, if not go back to the counter and get another MA to match you up.


I have the following Fluidlines:Waveline, Rich Ground, Blacktrack, Dipdown Blue Peep, Shade, Ostentatious, and Delphic

Pencils: Coffee, Teddy, Blooz, Stubborn Brown, Prussian, Mystery, Feline, Jealous, Black Karat

You should take a look at some other colors and see if you like them.


----------



## faifai (Mar 26, 2008)

Honestly, I don't like to wear most shades of brown eyeliner because I do feel like they don't show up properly. It would have to be a very dark shade of brown. However, you're completely allowed to try browns out and wear whatever you want. No MA's opinion should limit you.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm the same way, faifai. I own a variety of colors but will reach for blacks or Nightfish for my upper lash any day. Even when I've worn lighter colors and brown liners, I didn't think they made my eyes stand out, so I opt to wear them on the waterline instead.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Mar 27, 2008)

I am in love with black eyeliner and very rarely do I even consider other colors. However, purples on the lower lash line and water are beautifuuuul. They aren't as prominent yet they are noticeably beautiful. Mannn....screw what that MA said.


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Apr 2, 2008)

HA! Girl please... I am NC50 and I wear every color eyeliner under the sun... including brown. Don't pay that MU any mind


----------



## sweetie0716 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone! I don't see why you shouldnt be able to wear a brown eyeliner. I think everyone should have atleast one brown, just in case.


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Yeah..that's b.s. Now, there might be certain shades of brown that wouldn't flatter you. However, to say that brown is off limits all together is wrong. I usually wear black but once in awhile I will wear brown myself for a more subtle look._

 

I agree, we are our own worst critics, if you like it then go for it.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 11, 2008)

Eww what is her problem.  I love the NightHawk/Front Row pencil from MAC Heatherette and I own eyeliners in every shade possible.  I've been meaning to get the L'oreal HIP Fluidline knock off in brown as well.  Wear what you want.  Her close-mindedness will get her no where.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 11, 2008)

BS.... girl go for it!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 11, 2008)

That's BS! The MA shouldn't say that you can't wear the Dipdown fluidline. You should wear whatever fluidline color you want. I'm a NC50 as well and that was really rude of her!


----------



## beauty_marked (Dec 11, 2008)

I still cant believe how silly. I actually had an MA say this to me and I thought of this post. When I went in to buy my beloved Stubborn Brown, the MA insisted I was buying the wrong shade, and that it was useless.
I wear Stubborn Brown almost everyday. Its so perfect for day, even night, and makes my eyes look really amazing!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

I own almost every color fluidline...But I always seem to reach for the Blacktrack....But I do like the Browns Blues and Greens too....


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 11, 2008)

I love Dip down I have a fotd on my blog with brown liner it looks good on woc too


----------



## Kaycee37 (Dec 11, 2008)

As a "former" MAC MA , I have witnessed very limited opinions when it comes to skin of color. Usually these comments are shared by white MA's.

The beauty about skin of color is that we can wear ANY color and still look great! We are blessed with a "built in" barrier of color, to apply various colors on.
I love Dipdown when I'm going for a softer look. But I also wear  blacktrack. But keep in mind..... how harsh you can appear when wearing black liner all of the time. Enjoy all shades of liner and eyeshadow also !!!! They appear great on skin of color!
NC-45


----------



## banjobama (Dec 11, 2008)

Anytime someone says something like that you should be suspicious, lol. 

Personally though I prefer black eyeliner, always. And I'm as white as they come. But I would not try to convince someone else to feel the same way. Just wear what you like, it's YOUR face!


----------



## sinergy (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive never been told that about eyeliner but I have about bronzers! When I first moved to this area I was going thru a severe MAC-less existence the closest store was 2.5 hrs away and buying online was still new to me, so I go to the local Dillards browsing thru Elizabeth Arden and Lancome, and told the woman at one of the counters I need a contouring blush or bronzer. She stared at me blankly and said, "uh, why would you need a bronzer? You have lots of color already." i just smiled and told her Yes but I need a bronzer so she proceeded to tell me that it wouldnt even show up on my skin, and tried to sell me some bubbly gum pink stuff that was chalky. I was very patient with her while she went on and on about wow! I never thought someone with your coloring could actually use something like this!!!! after i picked out a bronzer that came with a kabuki brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just think if I was the one at the counter, and someone came in requesting something I didnt think would suit I would probably ask them how do you use it and see if I could learn something new from them! Not tell them i cant believe someone with  your coloring can use this!!!!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 12, 2008)

shame on that MUA for saying that to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i'm proud of you for knowing inside that she's full of it


----------



## devin (Dec 12, 2008)

the rules thing absolutely kills me!! if you love it and you are confident rockin' it, girl do your thing! don't let anybody tell you this is not for you, your skintone only looks great with this, your eye color only looks best with these colors. You can wear brown, blue, purple, teal, whatever colors you choose. I do it all, and don't listen to anyone who tries to tell me rules. If I want to wear black liner on my lips with my red, then so be it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you!!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I never let people tell me what to wear or buy. That MA has his or her own opinion._

 
I totally agree with this! You have to play with makeup for yourself to figure out what looks good on you. For example, people say that warm skintones shouldn't wear cool reds, but cool reds look best on my yellow skin.


----------



## L281173 (Dec 12, 2008)

Check out http://www.hardcandy.com. They are having a 50% off sale at this time.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Dec 19, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a purple liner to use? Doesn't have to be MAC.

I love using my jet black liner to make my 'arabic eye' look but I think I should try something else. I'm on the darker side of brown (like Gabrielle Union) so I don't think using brown is worth it, if I want a natural look I'll just use mascara and no liner.


----------



## Tint (Dec 20, 2008)

I've had the same comment applied to me as well, and although black is always a classic option, sometimes it's just too strong for some looks. Like others have stated in previous posts, you should just ignore that MA's attitude and try out different eyeliners for yourself to see what looks best on you. That's the fun of make-up; if you don't like it, it washes off. 

Some alternate eyeliner options are charcoal grey, dark green, navy, chocolate brown, and plum. I love my Origins eyeliner in Mulberry--it's a great, dusky purple and the pencil is a soft kohl, so it glides on easily. And Revlon's Timeliner for Eyes in Lagoon makes one of the best grey-greens I've ever seen (although it's a little hard-to-find). Try lots of different shades to see what looks best on you.

Oh, and don't forget that you can always make your own eyeliner by wetting an eyeliner brush and dipping it in eyeshadow, then use the brush to line your eyes. Matte, shimmer, and creme shadows can all create different effects, so have fun experimenting. If you own a lot of eyeshadows, think of all the different eyeliners you can make.


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 21, 2008)

How can I put this? Brown eyeliner would in essence give ur eyes more oommph without adding the heaviness of black. If you get what I am saying.. For instance I like cat eyes, if I use brown it would give me the same effect like my eyes are naturally like that.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 21, 2008)

^^The only purple I own is by UD 24/7 liner called, "lust".


----------



## Ebonyone (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm so glad you put this out there. I'm sure lots of folks have heard similar obsurtities at one time or another. My rule is if it shows up on my skin and I like it, I wear it. I am an NW45 and I wear brown eye liners.


----------



## luvsic (Jan 10, 2009)

I have heard this over and over again from more than one person. "Asians can't wear any eyeliner other than black or else it looks weird." I have wanted to be able to pull off a brown so badly, but I never  So, in turn, I have always stuck to black to play it safe. I use black to tight line my top waterline but when I go all the way around my eye I feel like it looks too unnatural. 

I am interested in trying a brown eyeliner, but I am not sure where to start with those or what color could flatter my skin tone.


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 10, 2009)

I personally think that a dark eggplant purple color would look great on your skintone! Black is great, but it isn't the only color you can rock. You can use brown too.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know what the MA was thinking when she said that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. She prob didn't have much experience with makeup when it comes to WOC. 

I think if you can pull off any color of liner, then more power to ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've tried some different color liners besides black and it always looked very off. It just never looked right on me even if I wear a black eyeliner that's not dark enough where it shows up as a greyish color. So I'll just stick to my graphblack technakhol which I've very happy with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 22, 2009)

I disagree with the MUA.  I use brown eyeliner when I want a subtle daytime look or I use it with black eyeliner to make my eyes look bigger.  I also look fabulous in green/purple/teal eyeliner.

Try it!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 31, 2009)

I have loads of coloured liners - pink, green. blue, gold and purple! She's prob a MA who slaps every black girl in Amber Lights, chestnut l/l and Oh Baby l/g!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 31, 2009)

While I'm not a professional MUA, I would disagree. You should wear whatever you want. Granted, they probably know a little more than me but it's your face. They aren't going to be wearing it. You should wear whatever you feel like wearing, no matter the color.


----------



## perfecttenn (Feb 1, 2009)

I wear several different colors of eyeliner.  I've worn most recently blue, purple, green, brown, and black.  I've even taken red and pink e/s and liner my eyes with it.  Its all in how you pull it off, and often times you just have to go w/ makes you feel good and what looks good to you, instead of listening to other people.  Never be too afraid to color outside the lines!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 1, 2009)

If I wore black eyeliner I'd look strange.  Light strawberry blone and fair skin. Nothing else would be seen but BLACK EYELINER..instead of ME.  I stick to dark brown, copper even, sometimes a purple or teal at the corners and even a deep tarnished green.  I'm also not 25 anymore and my work requires I look professional...and my age.  Black is a definate no no for me.


----------

